# How fast are you and your yak



## Aquaholic (Apr 1, 2008)

Just for interest sake I used my GPS to see how fast I could paddle my Loon and found I could keep a speed of 7.2 kph.
I will test my Acadia this weekend and expect it to do better.
How fast can you go?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

And a bit slower than that


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

i have no idea, but i havent been pulled over for speeding yet and i know im doing more han 5knts i think, but not for long periods, need my energy for fishing,,,,lol


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

I once read somewhere that Hobie outbacks can do 80kph!

So I reckon the prowlers top speed must be 81kph ;-)

Cheers
Baldy Gonzalez


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

My yak is fast. I'm not. 8)


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

if theres no current ive noticed i can paddle at 8kph but not for too long,
how fast are the peddle yaks expect there a bit faster than this ?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

In the Adventure I cruise at 7.5 kmph in good conditions, but can get up to 12kmph if I really push it (for short bursts). if I paddle/peddle at the same time I gain a couple of clicks. If I whack up a sail I gain a whole lot more if wind prevails. In the revo (for the sake of juxtaposition) I usually managed 7kmph in favourable conditions. By favourable I mean no wind, no current, flat water... you know... the kind of conditions few of us ever see :?


----------



## FoolInjected (Feb 4, 2008)

With or without sharks about?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcgHh3cAABLfgAAQQAegACCAWIAu79+gIAB1DVPUxpHpDRoGmnqGhFNhCZDTJk00Boaoal3wDJrtdU7OEGYkpGFUxa4aL5hKAzjQgwziISSU42RPpW3faEi9nggoXIWovOh6sns2WTwKseQcQbkH10DWu5PuKOU9pgC0MrxL8XckU4UJDIB4d3A=


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I had it up to about 140kph on the drive home from the beach on Saturday.

I've got an X-Factor, so I'm lucky to get 5kts in an all-out sprint. :lol:


----------



## danofish (Jan 4, 2008)

I cruise at about 4 - 4.5 knots which seems to be a good trolling speed for hb's. Max speed I reckon would be about 6.5, maybe faster for short bursts.
Others yaks paddle away from me, but I am build for power not speed!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

it really depends what i'm being towed by


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Have seen 12km/h on my gps, for about 2 minutes but there wasn't much wind that day so I know I can go faster.
Cheers
Mike


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

fishydude just out of curiosity wat colour is you yak ;-)


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

I saw 8 kph on the gps the other day. But i don't think i have a very good technique


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

keza said:


> it really depends what i'm being towed by


Or chased by ;-)


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Tested on a flat lake no wind or current, I can maintain 9klms hour for long distances and a top speed of 13.5klms hour. thats in the adventure with ST fins

Lee


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

My yellow pacer is a bit slow compared to all the fancy yaks on the forum. New I shoulda got a red one!!!! :lol:


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

going by some of the replies here it seems that the hobies with peddles are noticeably faster than the paddle yaks :shock:


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

In my Outback, fully decked out with all my gear I usually maintain a 'cruise'' speed of 6.5km/h per the GPS (full turbo fins).

If I really get keen I can exceed 10km/hr in short bursts but am not fit enough to maintain this for any considerable length of time.

Cruise speed of 6.5 km/hr can be maintained almost all day non-stop if needed without becoming too puffed or needing a break.

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Whats the conversion rate for kms/hr to knots?


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

madfishman said:


> Whats the conversion rate for kms/hr to knots?


Nearly two to one, or one to two, more or less.
I get 5-6 k all day pace. fraction over 10 flat out. My engine i a little worn though.

And BTW. GPS tells lies at low speed


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

one minute of latitude = 1 nautical mile
1 nautical mile = 1.852kms
hence
1 knot = 1.852kmh

I knew it was 1.8, but wikipedia added the extra decimal places


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

G'day fishingchap, my Outback is the red one in my avatar. My invaders are orange and blue. It's no wonder the Outback is faster than my other 2.....It's a red one. :shock: 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

in the pic it looks like orange :lol:


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Ahh yes, my carppy camera. It certainly isn't as good as the sony I used to use before I got seperated  . Such is life. Hibiscus red, is the colour name and she's a dead sexy beast.


----------



## RowieFX (Dec 19, 2007)

Ive had my voyager up to 9km/h.... paddle only!

Probably should state what powers your yak........ whether its paddle only.... or if you have pedals or a sail..... or even a motor.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Casually paddling around I'm probably doing around 5k's, when i'm "training" probably an average of 6-7 and if i'm sprinting I can get up above 10 (havent hit 11 yet though).

Paddle yak only.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> And a bit slower than that


But you're faster than me young feller,... with you being 2 months younger Baz :twisted: :lol:


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

My GPS showed a top speed of 10.8kph whilst under tow of that marlin in SWR. I was trying to see how fast it was under sail last weekend but there wasnt any wind..... for a change


----------

